# aqua clear 70 or fluval 70



## wmpraz (Oct 10, 2015)

would the original be as good as the fluval aqua clear 70 ?


----------



## Yorg (Jan 10, 2015)

wmpraz said:


> would the original be as good as the fluval aqua clear 70 ?


Hi wmpraz:

Not sure I understand your question fully, but in general what I like about the Aqua Clear is the large media chamber. There's plenty of room in it for additional biomedia or temporary chemical media as needed, without having to mess around with cartridges and so on. Also, the larger chamber increases the dwell time of the water in contact with media.

-Yorg


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello Yorg:
I would think the ”dwell time of water in contact with media “ is more dependent on the rate that the water is pushed threw the filter media then the size of the chamber holding the media. 
pop


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hagen AquaClear was bought out by Fluval, is that what you're wondering if the new Fluval AC 70 is as good as the old one? If so, it's exactly the same thing, (thankfully) they didn't change it.


----------

